# Battery Saver Active



## emmaj95 (Sep 29, 2018)

My 2014 Cruze has been giving me issues. For the last few months, I've been getting the message "battery saver active". I've had the battery and the alternator checked, and they're both fine. Voltage is fine, too. I've had a recurring oil leak that my mechanic speculated could cause the belt to slip, causing low voltage, but he cleaned it up and it's still giving me this message. Any ideas?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

How old is the battery? A battery can test good on less sophisticated test, but still be bad. If it's the factory battery, it's lived a long life.


----------



## emmaj95 (Sep 29, 2018)

Brand new battery, got it in January to replace dead factory battery.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

When are you seeing this message? With the car running or the car off?

Has anything been added to the car? Specifically, anything connected directly to the battery's negative post?


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

Any chance you've got a bad connection somewhere on the negative side ... or perhaps even a bad negative cable?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Is this message on the DIC or on a MyLink screen?

[h=1]Special Coverage #14311: Negative Battery Cable[/h]
Is the car still under the powertrain warranty? If so go to the dealer to have the leak fixed.


----------



## emmaj95 (Sep 29, 2018)

Its on the DIC, it either comes on immediately on start-up or while Im driving. The only change Ive made is I replaced my buggy MyLink radio with a Pioneer back in April. Issues started in August so Im not sure if its related?


----------



## emmaj95 (Sep 29, 2018)

And no, no more warranty ?


----------



## HatchLifeRS (Oct 3, 2017)

emmaj95 said:


> And no, no more warranty ?


The negative battery cable is an extended warranty. I think it says 10 years 120,000 miles or something. Unless you have more miles than that?

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## emmaj95 (Sep 29, 2018)

Hmmm, ok, yeah Im at about 70k miles. Didnt know about that. I’m guessing I would need to take it to the dealership for that? I have no experience with that, I usually take it to my local mechanic, but sadly he hasn’t been able to find the source of the issue. I’d like to know what the source is before bringing it to the dealership.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Have the positive cable looked at when you get the negative replaced (yes it is still covered for you at this point). They can also contribute to the issue. There is no coverage on the positive cable though.


----------



## HatchLifeRS (Oct 3, 2017)

emmaj95 said:


> Hmmm, ok, yeah Im at about 70k miles. Didnt know about that. I’m guessing I would need to take it to the dealership for that? I have no experience with that, I usually take it to my local mechanic, but sadly he hasn’t been able to find the source of the issue. I’d like to know what the source is before bringing it to the dealership.


You'd have to go to the dealership for it. 

It's hard to duplicate sometimes. When the message isn't on you can try wiggling the negative battery cable and see if the message comes on. If it does then you know what your issue is. 

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

emmaj95 said:


> The only change Ive made is I replaced my buggy MyLink radio with a Pioneer back in April. Issues started in August so Im not sure if its related?


Is anything connected to the battery negative directly? What I'm concerned about is there's a current sensor in the battery negative lead. If something's connected directly to the battery, then the computer will see that extra current and may cut back the charging because it doesn't like how much current the "battery" is drawing. That could lead to undercharging the battery.


----------

